# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si të zbres sasinë e artikullit kur kryej një shitje

## nince_tutes

Kam nje databaze ne akses, me keto tabela:

1 Klient 2. Porosi 3 Flete-Porosi 4. Artikull

 dua qe kur te kryej nje transaksion shitje, nga artikujt qe kam te me zbritet sasia gjendje. 

TEk tabela Artikull kam keto fusha:

1. ID_Artikull 2. Emer_Artikulli 3. Cmimi 4. Sasia ne magazine.

Pra, mbasi shes psh 3 Ivi Limoni, dhe Sasine ne magazine per kete artikull e kisha 10, mbas shitjes Sasia ne magazine te shkoje ne 7.

Urgjente

----------


## Borix

Beji nje azhurnim me UPDATE:

Update T_ARTIKULL
Set Sasia = Sasia - X
WHERE Sasia = Y

----------


## nince_tutes

> Beji nje azhurnim me UPDATE:
> 
> Update T_ARTIKULL
> Set Sasia = Sasia - X
> WHERE Sasia = Y


E lexova dhe ate tjetren, po si ta bej konkretisht (mos harro se nuk jam shume i zhdervjellet me access, mgjtht e pelqej shume) 

Ti thua qe te ndertoj vetem nje qyery update per azhornimin e artikullit, (supozo se kete e ndertoj ne rregull) po si ta bej qe ta theras qe nga formulari??? sic me ke thene "Sa here te kryet transaksioni, therrit kete query."

flm, po munde jep edhe disa detaje ose ndonje print screen per ndertimin e queryt, ose nese te duhet t dergoj databazen time.

email: interind14@gmail.com

shume, shume flm

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Wrong Section man...

----------

